# Doggcrap training



## Fsuphisig (Jul 13, 2015)

I just stumbled upon this the other week and have been giving it some thought. For those who don't know it's a low volume high frequency "power building" style training.  here's a link that can explain way better than I could (edit: idk if I'm allowed to post link, just google it) 

Wondering if anyone has tried this, I'm probably going to give it a try.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jul 15, 2015)

No one ? 

10char


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 15, 2015)

A lot of guys on my old home board used to do it.  I never did, so I don't have anything to offer.  I'd be interested in hearing your progress.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 15, 2015)

Have not tried nor do I plan on trying it. Not a fan of training to failure or the DC method


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm personally a big fan of it but that's because I tend to do better on higher frequency programmes in general.

Most people will find that they either do REALLY well or REALLY badly on DC - with no middle ground IME.
It comes down to whether or not you have the ability to recover from the workload based on your previous training experiences.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 15, 2015)

Oh my god the pain... a guy turned me on to this year's ago. The pumps were crippling.  Ice baths became necessary at one point.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 16, 2015)

I ran it for around six months perhaps a year ago. I actually liked it. Workouts are very intense (as Doc mentioned multiple sets to failure) but also brief relative to more conventional volume-based training. 

I found I gained strength but not an excessive amount of mass (this was not entirely unexpected).


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jul 17, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> I ran it for around six months perhaps a year ago. I actually liked it. Workouts are very intense (as Doc mentioned multiple sets to failure) but also brief relative to more conventional volume-based training.
> 
> I found I gained strength but not an excessive amount of mass (this was not entirely unexpected).



Did you go the static contractions ? How exactly did you set your schedule up?


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jul 17, 2015)

Doc, why is this ? 

So you get three exercises to take to failure on one working set with a rest pause. You get to choose 3 exercises per body part to rotate through a 2 week cycle. I think I will set it up like 

Week 1
Monday: chest shoulders triceps 
Wed: back width and thickness bi
Fri: chest shoulder tri

Monday: back bi
Wednesday: shoulder, chest, tri 
Friday: back bi 


I do legs with my physical therapist. so it's 3 workouts in 2 weeks. The thing is that your supposed to get more frequency with less volume, I was just doing more frequency with more volume lol the frequency is not like eod so it's tough to trust 1 working set to get me growth I need but I guess that's what the plan calls for ill give it a try. If anyone has experience with this program please add input, 

Things I like to know more about: static contractions at the end, cardio on off days, more about stretching, other advanced dc splits. Partial ROM's. 

Exercises 
Chest: flat dumbbell, flat barbell, incline smythe
Back width: underhand pull down, pull-ups, rack rows 
Back thickness: rack deadlifts, tbar rows, barbell row
Triceps: skull crushers, close grip, dips 
Biceps: straight bar curl (maybe drags), dumbbell curl , preacher (hammer strength) 
Shoulders: standing overhead press, hang clean, lateral raises.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 17, 2015)

Training to failure and beyond increases risk of injury. Form degrades as fatigue sets in. Plus I'm a Strength First client wih my primary goal being strength, many more effective ways to get strong without training like this


----------



## RISE (Jul 18, 2015)

I tried it off and on a few years ago.  I didn't like it much.  The workouts end up being so short that I never really enjoyed them.


----------



## Fitness (Jul 18, 2015)

RISE said:


> I tried it off and on a few years ago.  I didn't like it much.  The workouts end up being so short that I never really enjoyed them.




yeah, i had the same experience with it! cant recomment it at all.


----------



## theBIGFISH (Aug 4, 2015)

I don't think my old body could take the DC training !!!!!  LOL.
 I know a lot of bro's that swear by this method.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Oct 12, 2015)

I've been doing it and I had solid strength gains but it slowed so I started to really focus on speeding the workout up and getting my volume in during the "warmups" and also by super setting. I have had nice gains it allows me to train everything twice a week, gain strength, and still get a good volume/pump workout .


----------

